# Service similar dropbox



## cryptdir (Nov 28, 2011)

There is a client/server software as open source: dropbox? Or similar? Where I can provide the service?


----------



## rob34 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think rsync over ssh would work for you.


----------



## ramonovski (Nov 28, 2011)

^ jeje. 

There's a lot of cloud storage service nowadays, the annoying thing for the dark side (Unix-like OSs) is the lack of functional clients to its services. 

Â» SpiderOak (partial GPL) 
Â» SparkleShare
Â» ownCloud 
Â» Syncany
Â» Ubuntu One

Those are the only one I know they are open source. 

I am currently using minus for storage, my client = $BROWSER


----------



## CoTones (Nov 28, 2011)

https://www.cyphertite.com/plans-versions.php


----------



## olav (Nov 28, 2011)

Qtdsync


----------



## mix_room (Nov 28, 2011)

http://subversion.apache.org/


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 28, 2011)

mix_room said:
			
		

> http://subversion.apache.org/



Using a VCS for any type of document sounds a little too much for me. And is not an easy way for sharing documents. Moreover I will stay away from subversion.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.tarsnap.com/


----------



## Anil-G (May 27, 2012)

http://strongspace.com
1 GB free $3.99 per month for more
Works with rsync and offers sharing permissions functionality and public link feature


----------



## olav (May 28, 2012)

http://ftpbox.org/

The latest source is written in mono and should run on most platforms


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 28, 2012)

Google Drive


----------

